
PyEsprima – Automatically Created JavaScript 6 Parser in Python - Mizza
https://github.com/PiotrDabkowski/Js2Py/blob/master/examples/pyesprima.py
======
Mizza
More info:
[https://github.com/PiotrDabkowski/Js2Py](https://github.com/PiotrDabkowski/Js2Py)

